# Model 3 with AP2 and not AP 2.5



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This very well could be an anomaly of some sorts, but when I went to look at teslafi to see how many 3's are reporting the 24.1 SW I see this - it shows one Model 3 with AP2 hardware and all of the others at AP2.5

Is that some sort of early build/prototype maybe? They wouldn't be signed up with Teslafi would they? Don't you have to subscribe to them to be tracked?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Anomaly? Gone now.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I just checked again about 30 minutes ago. Was glad I had the screen grab. 2 cars are now gone, from 41, down to 39. Wish they would push this wide to the 3. The S and X seem to keep rolling, but the 3 is just a trickle.


----------

